# Flat Top knot?



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I think it's cute! Very cute dog! I keep Happy's short, the same as the rest of his body. Mostly cuz I prefer not to brush him and deal with that. Although I just started grooming him myself, so per my children's request, he is sporting a mohawk at the moment. He looks dreadful imo.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

I keep Willie mostly short nowadays, I think it helps make it look fluffy. I think he's adorable, but sometimes his little head starts looking like a palm tree! I'm too afraid to cut his ears lol not sure if they will stand up or not. Some day I'll put him in a German.. but I also said that about a Continental... All in time lol


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

LittleJaws said:


> What do you guys do with your flat tk's?
> 
> Hi,
> I'll try a try at a few suggestions! WIllie's top knot it too long! Don't be afraid to trim shorter to help with the heaviness of the hair. Secondly, you might spray hairspray ON the comb and this helps hold things. Spray comb, brush all hair forward. Spray comb, brush all hair backwards and fluff up on sides. Use the closer tines on the comb, not the wide tines. It's time to invest in a good grooming comb, if you don't use one. You may have to trim several times when combing top knot through to get the head nice and round.
> Hope this helps


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine do the same thing if to long, shorten the topknot some and it will stand up


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Or grow it longer and band it. Then you will get some height.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Or grow it longer and band it. Then you will get some height.


That's what I'd do if my dogs had such wispy hair. You wouldn't have to grow it too long...just enough to make a little poochie pony tail on top. He'd look cute with it.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. I really do need to invest in a decent grooming set, using my mom's old cosmetology scissors and they're pretty dull by now. I think I may grow out the front for a little pony tail. I can actually grow him out once I have the proper tools.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They generally part in the middle if they are too long. Shorten it up and put a little mousse in it when you are drying.


----------

